# Cape Cod in July and P Town



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello

I will be going to my TS Holly Tree in West Yarmouth-any advice on area restaurants that timesharers have been to or advice from local people?  Cape Cod is a new destination spot for me. Only have been one time to Falmouth for one week.   Thinking of doing a boat tour around the Cape.  Any suggestions?  Part of the time I will be by myself, the beginning of the week I will have one daughter and later in the week another daughter. Work schedules this year are making the vacation a bit difficult.  One daughter wants to go to Province Town-so do I as I have never been.

Any and all area info is appreciated.  Looking for reasonable breakfast, maybe deli lunch or restaurant and then a restaurant for dinner.


THANK YOU


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

pkyorkbeach said:


> Hello
> 
> I will be going to my TS Holly Tree in West Yarmouth-any advice on area restaurants that timesharers have been to or advice from local people?  Cape Cod is a new destination spot for me. Only have been one time to Falmouth for one week.   Thinking of doing a boat tour around the Cape.  Any suggestions?  Part of the time I will be by myself, the beginning of the week I will have one daughter and later in the week another daughter. Work schedules this year are making the vacation a bit difficult.  One daughter wants to go to Province Town-so do I as I have never been.
> 
> ...



Many years ago my husband and I took a Greenpeace boat out of Provincetown for whale watching. It was great! Don't know if they still do it.


----------



## theo (Jul 2, 2012)

*Just there last week...*



mpumilia said:


> Many years ago my husband and I took a Greenpeace boat out of Provincetown for whale watching. It was great! Don't know if they still do it.



There are certainly whale watch trips operating out of MacMillan Wharf in Provincetown.
To the best of my knowledge, however, *none* have *any* affiliation of *any* sort with "Greenpeace".


----------



## Sandi_Roger (Jul 3, 2012)

We like Skipper Restaurant in W Yarmouth. 
Outside dining on the second floor across from the beach is always a nice atmosphere and the food is good.

We've been going on the whale watch in p town for an number of years. It's a fun time.

Roger


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 3, 2012)

*West Yarmouth Cape Cod*

Thank you Roger for the suggestion.  This sounds like a good start to my trip.  It is difficult for me to decide on things when I have never been to an area before.  I am a planner...yet with this trip no plans.


Any other suggestions gladly accepted.

Pam


----------



## rrsafety (Jul 3, 2012)

Two nice restaurants on the Cape.

http://www.clancysrestaurant.com/

http://www.themarshside.com/photos


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Suggestions From A Recent Post*

We just spent a week on the Cape in May.  Before going I did a little homework on Zagat... three were gems that we found to be VERY GOOD.  Below is a link to a post in an earlier thread with addtional links to the winners we chose; they are all ALL terrific so please check them out!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1295084&postcount=8


----------



## Craig (Jul 4, 2012)

*Cape Cod*

Stop by The Beachcomber in Welfleet on the way to/from PTown
http://www.thebeachcomber.com/restaurant/history

Race Point Beach near PTown is just beautiful...

And Coast Guard Beach is often named one of the top beaches in U.S.

Kream N Cone (Rte. 28, West Dennis) has excellent fried seafood and a nice deck to sit and eat.

Take a boat ride to Nantucket (1 hour fast ferry each way).

Have a good week!


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 5, 2012)

The fast boat to Natucket sounds great.  This is something I can do when I am alone with no family.  The restaurant suggestions sound good.  I will check them out.

Thanks everyone


----------



## MaryH (Jul 8, 2012)

Drove past Holly Tree today while going around.

Some notes
Supermarket.  There is a Shaw on main street a bit down the street from Holly Tree.   If you head out on Rt 28 towards Hyannis and past the roundabout and get on rt 132, there is a Trader Joe also.  

Not far from there off Independence Dr in Hyannis is the Cape Code Chips and they have tours M-F 9-5.  Tried to go there on Sat but they were closed.

I was at Beachcombers in Wallfleet on Friday.   Good cocktails with a view of the beach and the fish sandwich was decent.  Not impressed with the kraft packets of tarter sauce since it indicate they take short cuts.  They had live band there on Friday nights but covers are $15 after 9pm.  warm up band started about 10:15 pm and main act started 11:15 or 11:30pm for about 1 hr.

Locals recommend Arnolds in Eastham on Rt 6 and it was voted the best  (#1) Clam shack in Cape Cod a list and also by food & wine magazine.  But when I tried to go, huge lines during meal time and when I tried to go late, found out they closed at 9:30pm.
http://capecodalist.cityvoter.com/best/clam-shack/dining/cape-cod

Had some clam chowder at the Black Cat in Hyannis which won the best chowder in Cape Cod this year and ate at Spanky's Clam Shack across the street (#2 clam shack) and get a soft shell crab sandwhich.  Several locals recommended but the preference was for Black Cat.   Black Cat is split into 3, the Tavern, the shack and the raw bar..   If you do the Tavern, I think you can get free valet parket.  Otherwise it is $2 per hour for first 2 hrs and $3 per hour after.  Both have water views.

Drove past Kream n' Kone (#6 clam shack) on route 28 in West Dennis and parking lot was pretty full so should be good.

Went past the Cape Cod creamery in South Yarmouth and it was packed... 

Recommendation I got from locals are 
1) PTown -  Lobster Pot and Mews on Commerce.  Mews is a bit more than the $40 a day type restaurant you are looking for.
2) Eastham - Friendly Fisherman on Rt 6 (Lobster roll)
3) Chatham - an unnamed fish restaurant down some steps near the wharf. - Did not make it.

The least expensive Lobster roll I found was on Maurice package store on Rt 6 in Wellfleet just after Eastham.  $8.49 for a lobster roll with light mayo, a bit of celery and what looked like half a lobster with claw and tail meat..  Great place to pick one up if you are going to the beach near there and need some food to take with you.  Only complaint is that the roll is not toasted.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry only did a shorter post before since I had to check out of my room.

PTown - Lobster Pot was decent.  Had the lobster bisque..  a tad too rich but tasty.  The star was the bluefin tuna sashimi what was lightly seared for appetizer.

The parking low assistant manager recommended the Mayflower on Commerce Street not far from the Pilgrim Monument..   They have specials for steamers for $11, lobster with chowder and garden salad for $15 and the lunch special was a bargin at $9 for a cup of chowder, a fish sandwich with flounder and a soda.  Chowder was so-so compared to much better ones at Black Cat, Arnolds, etc.  Fish sandwich was decent and they have what looked to be homemade tarter sauce.

Arnold's in Eastham have lobster with chowder (nice one) and corn for $22.  They also have decent crab cakes and fried seafood..   I got the most recommendation for this restaurants and lines at dinner to order but you can wait at the tables in the back or patio under the tent and go and get the food when your buzzard sounds.

You might want to pick up a cape free newpapare called Capeweek I think.  A $5 coupon for Clancy for 2 lunch entrees and some other deals/coupons including a restaurant offering 6 oyster if you east lunch? with bill of at least 10 $.

Several people recommended Kream n' Kone not far from Holly Tree but did not have time to double back to visit them.  Captain Parker is suppose to have very good chowder since they used to win the chowder contest for over 10 years before Black Cat got it.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 10, 2012)

WOW!!  Great info.  Thank you very much. Glad to hear there is a market and Trader Joe's that will help.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 19, 2012)

Well
My trip to the Cape is fast approaching.  There seems to be a lot to do there.  Plenty of restaurants.  I am reading that there is a few bike trails too.  Will have to see which is closer to West Yarmouth and where I can rent a bike.


----------



## theo (Jul 19, 2012)

*Cape Cod Rail Trail bicycling; some observations...*



pkyorkbeach said:


> <snip> I am reading that there is a few bike trails too.  Will have to see which is closer to West Yarmouth and where I can rent a bike.



The beginning (...or end, depending on your direction and perspective  ) of the Cape Cod "Rail Trail" (now paved for bicycling and walking) is actually in  nearby Dennis. Relatively flat terrain, no cars (except where the CCRT crosses roadways, of course). You'll likely be able to find descriptive brochures in supermarket foyers, tourist booths, etc., but it would still be wise to do a little homework and print out some online info and maps ahead of time. 

I've bicycled the entirety of the Cape Cod Rail Trail at one time or another (yes, *all* of it is a paved surface). 
Fwiw, I personally think that the nicest section *by far* (in terms of scenery) is the stretch between Brewster and Dennis, a distance of about 10 miles, one way. A segment of that stretch that veers off (from a "bicycle rotary" right on the paved trail) toward Chatham is much less scenic, IMnsHO. 

At this time of year you'll have *lots* of bicycling company on the CCRT, so be alert and careful; people in "vacation mode" tend to momentarily forget that they are not alone and inattentively drift back and forth on the trail, or just suddenly stop in place (...and then just stand there, in the way of everyone) without any warning or apparent reason. Also be alert for the dangerous "triathalon trainee types" in their parakeet-colored "Tour de France" attire, screaming straight ahead at maximum attainable speed at all times, without any regard or care for the saftey (...or even the presence) of others around them, including small children.     

Enjoy --- but stay alert for the clueless and / or careless. They are many, and bicycle crashes can be ugly.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 19, 2012)

MaryH said:


> PTown - Lobster Pot was decent.  Had the lobster bisque..  a tad too rich but tasty.  The star was the bluefin tuna sashimi what was lightly seared for appetizer.


Thanks for reminding me! 

pkyorkbeach, this place is an icon, IMO you should make a point of eating there at least once, nice views and atmosphere too. 

We went for appetizers, had the lobster avocado cocktail and the lobster ravioli, thought they were quite good - these followed by bakery pastries for dessert made a tasty dinner one evening.


----------

